# Anime Fans. Simple yes or no.



## MgARBITER (Apr 5, 2010)

Anime fans unite! I love anime. In all its forms. I want to know who else here is a Anime fan and your fave anime. Mine is Eureka Seven. Great great anime. Has everything all in a good 50 episode wrap up. Still would have loved another season though. If u put no...then..you are missing out!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes. Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 5, 2010)

I love it~! I finished watching Higurashi recently~! ATM I'm watching Bleach, Inuyasha and Tegami Bachi. Yesterday I had a sudden urge to watch old anime I watched before xD


----------



## MgARBITER (Apr 5, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> I love it~! I finished watching Higurashi recently~! ATM I'm watching Bleach, Inuyasha and Tegami Bachi. Yesterday I had a sudden urge to watch old anime I watched before xD




lol I love those urges! U come across the coolest old anime that way like cow boy bebob lol


----------



## Satangel (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes. Although the only real Anime I so far liked was Death Note.
I like Beyblade, Code Geass and Medabots too though.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 5, 2010)

Nope don't like anime.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, currently watching some Yutori-Chan.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes. Alot of good anime out there.


----------



## Raika (Apr 5, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Yes. Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann.


*high fives*


----------



## Theraima (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes. Desert Punk and One Piece For the Win!


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Yes. Although the only real Anime I so far liked was Death Note.
> I like Beyblade, Code Geass and Medabots too though.



LETS. BEYBLADE.
Er, I don't normally watch Anime because I can never get into it but I've watched some.
Beyblade, Medabots


----------



## Sebbel (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes and favorite until now is One Piece and Detective Conan.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 5, 2010)

i love cardcaptor sakura 
i randomly watch all episodes and both movies a month a go

i watched Beyblade years a go

duel masters aswell


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2010)

To an extent. I watch it casually.

I watched Code Geass, Darker Than Black (both R1 and R2), and I'm in the process of watching Death Note, Elfen Lied, and Devil May Cry. I'm not an obsessive with it though.

I have deep hatreds for stuff like Dragon Ball and Naruto. Can't stand it.

EDIT: If I had to have a favorite, I'd probably say Darker Than Black. It's not as deep as like Code Geass, but I just love the universe it's set in. And Hei is a pretty badass character.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 5, 2010)

Probably Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood) is my favorite but i'm always watching so many at one time it's hard to say, just started on K-ON! and that's been pretty good so far. The opening for it is also one of the best i'v seen in a while


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 5, 2010)

Chose no but I still watch anime. Finished Samurai Champloo, Midori Days, The Girl Who Leapt Thru Time, The Voices of a Distant Star and Summer Wars. Still watching Sergeant Keroro. Planning to finish Karas


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 5, 2010)

yea, tenchi is one of my favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 watching now bleach , naruto , he Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya , Seitokai no Ichizon and if it counts the  Miyazaki Movies


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 5, 2010)

Anime fan yes, otaku not fucking likely.

Well I'm an old married man with a teenage son, I hardly meet the description of otaku.

Fav series, impossible to say. Not even easy if I divide into genres.

Got involved through watching Ranma. First actual genuine purchase was Air TV. Greatest emotional impact came from watching Clannad and Afterstory.

Yes I WOULD like to delete all the pointless nudity. No not because I don't like nude cute girls, consider it for the same reason I like expensive chocolate. I deserve better anime.

A brief bit of maybe nudity in a hot springs makes sense (I tend to bathe naked). Just plain constant nudity though, it gives our hobby a bad name. And for what, so we can please dumb schmuck virgin otakus? Let them jack off to real porn like the rest of us.

And as I am 48, I am in no danger of suddenly turning 21 and realizing 'this crap is for kids'. I will likely be still enjoying anime long after it bores you.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 5, 2010)

Bayblade LOL

But I don't reallllly like anime...


----------



## MgARBITER (Apr 5, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Yes. Desert Punk and One Piece For the Win!



Go desert punk!! And death note!! And School Rumble!!! And Ouran High School Host Club!!! And Pani Poni Dash!!! And Air!!! And Comic Party!!! And Lucky Star!!! And FLCL!!! And Paranoia Agent!!!! And The Best Student Council!!!! Man did i watch to much anime!! Thers even more i cant remember the names to!


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup. Got a soft center for DBZ and Bleach. Currently in the process of watching Death Note and Afro Samurai(some people suggested that I watch Afro Samurai)


----------



## choconado (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm kinda more on the side that Panzer is.  I voted no because I stopped being a die-hard fan a long time ago.  I've always loved Cartoons/Animation my whole life and always will, regardless of the source (Last night, for example, I watched an old Batman:TAS episode and was surprised at how much I didn't remember Anime having a heavy influence on the show initially).  However, I stopped being a diehard Anime Otaku (Note:  Otaku doesn't mean "Anime Fan", it means "Obsessed Fan" i.e. nut.  You can be a Car Otaku, you can be a Porn Otaku, you can be a shoelace Otaku if that's your thing.) a long time ago.  Once upon a time, way back in the late nineties, when the mainstream media was noticing shows like DBZ, and the hardcore folk were only starting to gain steam, I was along the lines of the average fanatic of "It's Anime!  I GOTTA WATCH IT!! ) Then around the turn of the decade, I started becoming sort of a snob, where I only tried to track down the very topshelf stuff, and stayed that way for some time.  Especially after a college friend tried to get me into some lame Shojo show simply because it was Anime he had imported.  I calmly informed him that he, a 22 year old man, was getting nuts over a show aimed at 11 year old girls.
Over the years I've soften up, and will be generous to like something.  But I'm never again going to be all crazy for something based exclusively on its country of origin.  I still occasionally watch Anime, but I don't go out of my way for it.  And unless it's very excellent I won't bother trying to watch it all.  That includes most shows on TV here in the states.  I'd love to be able to easily watch all of the Ghost in the Shell Series (the franchise ALWAYS has good writing) but that's tough.  The only series' I've been able to watch in full successfully in some time were FLCL (it has very few episodes) which was more abstract art than anything, and Paranoia Agent, which was more fantastic than anything Adult Swim has ever tried to show before.  Most shows like Naruto or Bleach or Eureka 7 or -Name your generic fighting/competition series- bore me to tears, as they're drawn out to impossible lengths.  And all they have to show for it is maybe some decent artwork, and the occasional cool move.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 5, 2010)

Favourite animes are

Gundam Wing - One of the best stories ever especially if applied to today's society
Code Geass - It shows todays rich - poor situation to its extremes
Elfen Lied - Gruesome action, hot catgirls and good story gtl!
Excel Saga - Funny as f***! xD
Bleach - Just well done, capturing story
Naruto - Dunno, it progresses with age litirally. Naruto ages and it keeps up with its original audiance
Aishitaru ze Baby - Cuuuuuute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it got my missus into anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Fair few others that I like but those are the ones Ive watched several times


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep. Not a hardcore watcher. I just watch it casually. Code Geass is great. So is One Piece (english subs).
I still find it hilarious for some reason that Guildy watches anime. I remember when he loathed it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2010)

I've always been a casual fan of this media.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/flameiguana


----------



## Forstride (Apr 6, 2010)

Personally, I don't really like anime.  It just isn't entertaining to me, as most of the animes I've seen have a lot to do with love, hate, or other romantic stuff.  Sure, there are some out there that are mainly action, but it's all the same stuff from what I've seen: Robots, ninjas, pirates, etc...


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 6, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't really like anime.  It just isn't entertaining to me, as most of the animes I've seen have a lot to do with love, hate, or other romantic stuff.  Sure, there are some out there that are mainly action, but it's all the same stuff from what I've seen: Robots, ninjas, pirates, etc...



You should watch some slice of life anime like Yutori-Chan or Azumanga Daioh.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2010)

I consider myself a fan of the genre, but I'm pretty selective about what I'll watch. 

Most of Miyazaki's/Studio Ghibli's work will keep my attention. 
FLCL
Record of Lodoss War (Both the OVA and Chronicles of the Heroic Knight)
Chobits. (What? It's hilarious!)
Elfen Lied
Puni Puni Poemi. (unapologetically anime-deprecating humor)
Samurai Champloo

More, but I can't recall any titles.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 6, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> I've always been a casual fan of this media.
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/flameiguana



I love that site too, so handy to look for reviews and check which group has the best subs.


----------



## pitman (Apr 6, 2010)

Too much to watch so little time (as you can see in mylist at the sig), and I wach from all the spectrum of genres anime has to offer (except Hentai of course).

I usually use anidb.net to check on fansubs quality.


----------



## C175R (Apr 6, 2010)

+1 for One Piece


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 6, 2010)

+1 Code GEass


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 6, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't really like anime.  It just isn't entertaining to me, as most of the animes I've seen have a lot to do with love, hate, or other romantic stuff.  Sure, there are some out there that are mainly action, but it's all the same stuff from what I've seen: Robots, ninjas, pirates, etc...
> Anime is a medium, not a genre, it's like saying you hated watching Avatar, and therefore dislike movies.
> 
> QUOTE(Hop2089 @ Apr 5 2010, 06:21 PM) You should watch some slice of life anime like Yutori-Chan or Azumanga Daioh.


Fuck.  No.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 7, 2010)

I personally like watching slice of life. I don't really like fighting or mecha anime.

The new K-on!! yesterday was epic!!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Umineko* or *Higurashi* or *Jigoku Shoujo*.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I hope I don't have to tell my favorite


----------



## dark ajax (Apr 7, 2010)

I sure like anime, but I prefer manga (I'm sure most people won't agree with me, but I love reading)...


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 7, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> I sure like anime, but I prefer manga (I'm sure most people won't agree with me, but I love reading)...



Some manga I prefer over the anime. I don't really like Naruto the anime, but the manga is pretty good!


----------



## dark ajax (Apr 7, 2010)

jamesdiamond said:
			
		

> dark ajax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I agree about Naruto, more so because many anime like Naruto itself tend to get overloaded with (mostly) boring filler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 7, 2010)

Naruto and Bleach are the most boring animes ever, so I don't even bother reading the manga.

honest to god, its the same shit repeating again and again and again and again.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 7, 2010)

lol. I agree with you that they have made waay to many Naruto and Bleach eppisodes. Whenever I go to Japan I will watch the odd episode but I don't really know what's happening as I don't really follow Naruto.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 7, 2010)

Gundam, Gurren Lagann, Gundam 00, Evangelion, FMA, Afro Samurai, JoJo and Haruhi.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 7, 2010)

I have found how you like anime will be impacted by who you get to enjoy it with.

For instance, I am a member of MAL, but, I consider MAL The Laters Years (one of the sites clubs) to be all there is to MAL. Thus, if you are under 30, and a member of MAL, you don't exist, your reviews don't exist and you might not even encounter me over there. I only hang out with the club, and the club is all that there is there. We discuss the shows amongst ourselves and we only care for the opinions of our members.

It makes a difference enjoying the stuff (anime) as seen by people our own age.

I couldn't care less what a reviewer on ANN has to say about a show. Anime on the internet for me, is MAL The Later Years and sources like animesuki and nothing else for the most part.

I watch the stuff with a few local friends all close to my age range.
Among my anime friends I have a friend that is a well paid bouncer, a friend that is merely as big as a football linebacker, another friend that is basically my computer expert of choice and another who is admittedly just a typical skilled tradesman. None of us look like anime fans to look at us. Most are over 6 feet and over 250 pounds 350 in the case of two hehe. You wouldn't live long laughing at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have one late 30s female anime local friend who occasionally joins us.

But thanks to MAL The Later Years I get to talk shop with a lot of female fans  of anime my age too.

If you watch several shows every day, you are still capable of being 'just a fan', it's whether you have no life outside of anime that you might have a problem.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 8, 2010)

Elfen Lied.
Not for kiddies.
But it's awesome.
Best show I've ever seen.
Other notable series are:
FLCL, Coyboy Bebop, xXx HOLiC, Resort Boin (Whaaaaaaaaaat?) I kid... kinda... Uhhh, wut else... TTGL, GitS, Durarara!!, FMA, plenty more.
Not Bleach, not Naruto, not One Piece.
Get it right people.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 8, 2010)

i like:.
fma is quite interesting, also naruto, though i haven't watched it for a while because of the fillers; same goes for bleach, 
death note, darker than black, wolfes rain etc...


----------



## pitman (Apr 8, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Elfen Lied.
> Not for kiddies.
> But it's awesome.
> Best show I've ever seen.
> ...



I hear ya brother


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah love anime ^^. Series I watch and/or finished: FMA, death note, elfen leid, nagaserete airantou, he is my master, haruhi suzumiya, hellsing, gunslinger girl, chobits, ikki tousen


----------



## ZeroPF (Apr 8, 2010)

Definetly a fan of anime; Currently watching about half of the new animes that just came out


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't like anime that much, but I do like the art style.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 11, 2010)

MgARBITER said:
			
		

> Anime fans unite! I love anime. In all its forms. I want to know who else here is a Anime fan and your fave anime. Mine is Eureka Seven. Great great anime. Has everything all in a good 50 episode wrap up. Still would have loved another season though. If u put no...then..you are missing out!



Excellent choice, my friend.  Used to be my favorite, got topped by Clannad.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2010)

I am an Anime fan


----------



## xMekux (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## GameWinner (Apr 11, 2010)

yes, except the Pokemon anime, that cartoon of an anime annoys me so


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Apr 11, 2010)

I love anime but don't watch a lot of it, guess I don't have the time. My favorite by far is Guyver: The Bioboosted Armor. I realize it ain't everyone's cup of tea but I grew up watching the old ones and am a big fan of masked/armored super heroes so that could be one of the reasons I love it when many others don't. Also some of the manga fans weren't impressed but I don't expect most, if not all adaptations to surpass their source material (though this is one of the most accurate I've seen excluding the more modern style artwork present in more of today's anime).


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 11, 2010)

*


----------



## KDH (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, I'm a fan recently got into it again, after not having watched any since DBZ as a kid.

I think my favorite of the ones I've watched so far is probably GUNxSWORD. I also liked DBZ (still), Naruto, Death Note, Claymore (until the crap ending anyway), Cowboy Bebop, and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't stand anime that much anime cept maybe K-on or Gurren Lagann anymore


----------



## Conor (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, I watch Haruhi suzumiya, Gurren Lagaan, kuroshitsuji, Death note (kind of...enjoyed the manga more), Elfen lied, Darker than black, Code geass, higurashi no naku koro ni...
More that I thought actually.


----------



## Daizu (Apr 29, 2010)

I like anime, I have for the past few years. I have a bunch of favorites but when someone asks, I generally say Death Note because that's the one that got me into hardcore anime watching. But I also really enjoyed Clannad, Code Geass, Welcome to the NHK, and I'm currently watching Neon Genesis Evangelion. Loving every second of it.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

yes totally yes


----------



## ProjectVirtue (Mar 30, 2011)

ghost in the shell. stand alane complex. fk yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Joktan (Mar 30, 2011)

death note


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 30, 2011)

I consider myself an Anime fan, although I haven't watched that many Anime. Among my favourites are: Death Note and Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood. 2 extremely great Anime.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess you can call me an anime fan although I only watch Naruto: Shippuden at the moment.
I used to watch all the western animes: Pokémon, Yu-Gi-Oh, Digimon, Cardcaptors, Monster Rancher (is that an anime?)
You might consider me a "weaboo" or some shit, but I don't because it's the people who watch hundreds of animes and then start saying things like "kawaii" etc. are the weaboos.
And I lack the motivation to start a new anime.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 30, 2011)

I used to hate it since I thought all of it was bad.
But like the Wii, among a shitpile there ARE some gems. Clannad opened my eyes to watching a bit of anime, but i'm still very skeptical and don't watch/like very much.

Moreso then anime though, I hate the anime fanbase in general. A terrible bunch of people that is...good god.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, but to a casual extent. I tend to watch anime more casually then hard-core-ishly. I have been watching Pokemon and Detective Conan for a long time though. I also tend to like dramatic and romantic anime.


----------



## Mazor (Mar 31, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> western animes: Pokémon, Yu-Gi-Oh, Digimon, Cardcaptors, Monster Rancher (is that an anime?)


Spoiler: None of these are western.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 1, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means anime that are also big in the West and have been on TV there.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 2, 2011)

hell eah my favorite shoujo anime is clannad while my favorite shounen anime is bleach.

i do not care if an anime was pointed to girls or guys i love anime.  if the story is decent and the art style is lovable ill watch it


----------

